# Bands For Barnett Black Widow



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'm quite new to slingshots but my slingshot needs new bands.
I have a Barnett Black Widow and I was wondering whether I should get Theraband Tube or Flat??

Thanks,
Jayo12


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

For the black widow, stick to tubes for a start in my opinion..

It is worth trying different bands to see which your prefer as it is all personal preference.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
you can use flatbands - its best to turn the forks around in the handle and put a short length of tube over the fork prongs to help grip.

I found theraband green tubes work well if you are sticking to tubes.


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I have the same dilemma and not because I ran out of original tubes








I am flipping to... something else because they are **** slow.
Probably double 20-25mm straight cut TBG.
What do you think guys/girls?
Cheers
Rafał
p.s. Original pouch is ridiculously big. Or is it just me?


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

porcelanowy said:


> p.s. Original pouch is ridiculously big. Or is it just me?


It isn't just you. That original pouch could hold a bowling ball.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Jayo12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm quite new to slingshots but my slingshot needs new bands.
> I have a Barnett Black Widow and I was wondering whether I should get Theraband Tube or Flat??
> ...


TheraBand Tubes, either Red or Yellow are a good choice. I cut them for about 7 inches from fork tip to pouch tie and get good velocity. Red will be a bit slower with lighter ammo but faster with heavy ammo. The break point is about 125 grains (.44 lead). If you use yellow, you may find it necessary to tie a constrictor knot at the fork bend as it is a bit loose on 1/4 inch rods. I have never had a problem with 5/16, which is what I use for my Bent-Rods.

I have had good results with Alliance Sterling 107 rubber bands on wire frame slingshots, but when I turned the forks around on my Daisy B-52, I got vicious hand slap. Fortunately, with this type of slingshot it is very easy to change the fork orientation.


----------



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Where would you guys recommend I buy the bands.


----------



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Do these bands look cheap:
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/12-ELASTICA-Bungee-Rubber-Bands-Slingshot-Catapult-/280717772044?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item415c15450c#ht_2386wt_1262


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

In my opinion I would not buy them bands, look at medical/therapy type stores to find theraband


----------



## Jayo12 (Aug 13, 2012)

K Thanks!!


----------

